# (another) DIY Inline CO2 Reactor



## zeek (Jan 5, 2005)

While I liked my AquaMedic Reactor 1000, I was unhappy that the input and outputs were limited to 1/2". Since I could not find any pipe threads which would fit- I decided to borrow the design and construct my own!










While I was at it I improved on it by adding a way of changing out the limewood diffuser I use internallly. The limewood inside the AM1000 might have been overkill, but I think the CO2 is more easily introduced into the water column by starting out with micro-bubbles.
The limewood is in the cleanout valve of the wye, and when it's opened the bioballs are jammed in the main tube pretty tight so they don't tumble out when it's opened. I don't anticipate having to change out the limewood but about once a year or so, but that would be impossible without that setup.

I originally planned on using two of these on my 215gal, each powered by a separate Eheim Pro3, but have since found a single unit easily handles the job. I use a controller to maintain PH and the supply does shut off instead of contantly trying to keep up.

The clear portion is 12", the entire height is around 18". Most of the parts are from my local home improvement center, but the clear pipe and 3" to 3/4" bushing came from AquaticEco.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Wow, excellent DIY Reactor and looks pretty much like the AM 1000. I like the limewood chamber addition, and it makes complete sense to improve the CO2 dissolution by breaking the bubbles up first before the hit the bioball area. But haven't you found that limewood degrades pretty quickly with CO2, and wouldn't it more efficient to use something like a sweetwater stone (AS10- aquatic-eco.com)?

-John N.


----------



## Voip (Feb 21, 2007)

Zeek,
Where did you get the bleed valve? Nice idea--I never saw a DIY with a bleed valve. Im new and considering making one--is the bleed valve really necessary? Thanks


----------



## Muirner (Jan 9, 2007)

VoIP - the bleed valve will only help to take out trapped air in the reactor. This will happen when CO2 builds up and dosent disolve, or after a filter maintence. It will help get the reactor full of water very quickly. I like the looks of that, and i'm thinking of doing something similar on mine. 

zeek - How come the CO2 injection happens on the output and not on the input end of the reactor? where it is now and the way the labels read the co2 is injected at the very end of the reactor before it heads to the tank... You want it to go through the reactor.


----------

